# Where to buy Macaroons in Dublin - Ladurée now at Brown Thomas



## Noor77 (26 May 2009)

A few weeks back I started a thread re: macaroons in Dublin. I see it has been closed but I would just to like to say that Ladurée macaroons are now available in Brown Thomas .... yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!

Sugar-heaven


----------



## MelF (26 May 2009)

Are they nice? I saw the shop in London recently and they look fab.


----------



## Marion (26 May 2009)

I especially like the caramel and the bitter chocolate. They cost €1.40 each in BT. 


[broken link removed]

Marion


----------



## Noor77 (26 May 2009)

The last time I was in Paris they had "icecream" versions in the Ladurée café on the Champs Elysées. Instead of the regular fillings, they were filled with icecream. The lemon and raspberry ones were DIVINE!!


----------



## Smashbox (26 May 2009)

Oh no, please don't let that mad chef come back!


----------



## MandaC (26 May 2009)

Ah no bring him back.  

This was the absolutely hilarious thread which was closed down when the mad chef got abusive.  Over Macaroons or Macarons.

Have to admit to still being puzzled about the Mararoons or Macarons - I am still thinking of the cooking chocolate type bars with bits of coconut in it. I think they were 10p.


----------



## Smashbox (26 May 2009)

Ha i loved those, although they've gone up in price since!


----------



## sallyann (27 May 2009)

Anyone know where you can buy Volet Creams in Dublin. I know Thorntons sell Rose and Violet creams but the flavour is not very strong.


----------



## Smashbox (27 May 2009)

I dunno that they're that popular in Ireland, I've seen them for sale in loads of sweet shops in the UK. You could order from these shops online, and also ebay has some for sale :

http://home-garden.shop.ebay.ie/ite..._trksid=p3286.m270.l1313&_odkw=&_osacat=38173


----------



## rory22 (27 May 2009)

> [broken link removed]


 
Jaysus lads do ye not know there's a recession on, ye should be eating 'nice' or 'jammy dodgers' these yokes look like kimberly's on drugs anyway


----------



## Smashbox (27 May 2009)

The green and yellow ones look mank!


----------



## Smashbox (27 May 2009)

This looks like noodles topped with cream!

[broken link removed]


----------



## Marion (27 May 2009)

It's not a macaroon. It's one of Ladurée's other creations. I haven't tried it.




> these yokes look like kimberly's on drugs anyway


 - 

BTW: Macaroons are made using egg whites! 

Marion


----------



## Smashbox (27 May 2009)

Marion said:


> It's not a macaroon. It's one of Ladurée's other creations. I haven't tried it.


 
 Ha yeah I know, I was looking at the website!


----------



## Marion (27 May 2009)

Wishful thinking perhaps! 

Marion


----------



## Smashbox (27 May 2009)

I wouldnt be able to eat that noodle thing!


----------



## johnd (29 May 2009)

Thank you soo much Smashbox. Just ordered some mmmm...


----------



## hizzy (29 May 2009)

I thought it was the macaroon chocolate bars


----------



## Smashbox (29 May 2009)

johnd said:


> Thank you soo much Smashbox. Just ordered some mmmm...


 
Of the noodles!??!!? 

Hizzy, you can still get those in some shops.


----------



## mathepac (29 May 2009)

Marion said:


> ... [broken link removed] ...


 I thought they were gonna be underwear ads ...  boo hoo, bleedin' sweets..


----------

